# Deposit Paid!!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Just sudo-sorted a sensible deal with my local Audi Dealer to put me in a new S8 in July 2006 & then a Le Mans in Jan 2007 & if i'm up for it, a new RS6 towards the end of 2007 (assuming it does get launched). The Le Mans may be so good that i decide not to change to a new RS6.

Deposit paid on the S8 & Le Mans, but they can only continue my status as Registration Of Interest for the new RS6.

The deal should see me paying no more than i'm currently paying on the RS6 give or take a couple of quid.

Will be speccing the S8 around Feb next year & will go for the Ceramic Brakes Option & the Bang & Olufsen sound system upgrade.

The deal is not concrete yet, as my deposits are fully refundable.

Will have to get the most out of my current stead & mods, so will try & attend a few more track days before she's sold.

Looks like i'll be waiting a few more years before i can justify/afford to jump into a Lambo, i'll have to make do with just the Lambo engine in an Audi :lol:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I've no idea why you'd want one of these things Paul: :?










:wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

aidb said:


> I've no idea why you'd want one of these things Paul: :?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me neither 8) Lush innit? Looks so sweeet. Kinda spin-off from the IRobot car. Maybe i could become some kind of superhero if i owned one  :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

This   
http://www.whatcar.co.uk/News_SpecialRe ... ID=3143106


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Me neither 8) Lush innit? Looks so sweeet. Kinda spin-off from the IRobot car. Maybe i could become some kind of superhero if i owned one  :lol:


The 'Beast'?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Yes you could be Beast-Man from He-Man and the masters of the universe.

Who would be Skeletor? Hardly a moniker that would suit my more than ample frame.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Yes you could be Beast-Man from He-Man and the masters of the universe.
> 
> Who would be Skeletor? Hardly a moniker that would suit my more than ample frame.


*LOL*


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> aidb said:
> 
> 
> > I've no idea why you'd want one of these things Paul: :?
> ...


Where is Hev when you need a "drool" smiley!! Time to start doing some serious saving up...!!!!!!!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Yes you could be Beast-Man from He-Man and the masters of the universe.
> 
> Who would be Skeletor? Hardly a moniker that would suit my more than ample frame.


Moreover, who will be Lady Boy? :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Looks like i'll be waiting a few more years before i can justify/afford to jump into a Lambo, i'll have to make do with just the Lambo engine in an Audi :lol:


 you are a bit of a show off aren't you :wink: i've just put a deposit down on a pagini zonda


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like i'll be waiting a few more years before i can justify/afford to jump into a Lambo, i'll have to make do with just the Lambo engine in an Audi :lol:
> ...


Not at all, just what can best be described as an appreciator of fine cars.

Good luck with the Zonda. Way out of my league.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

caney said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like i'll be waiting a few more years before i can justify/afford to jump into a Lambo, i'll have to make do with just the Lambo engine in an Audi :lol:
> ...


I guess that'll have to do until the two tone pink Veyron production slot comes up then.... :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Just sudo-sorted a sensible deal with my local Audi Dealer to put me in a new S8 in July 2006 & then a Le Mans in Jan 2007 & if i'm up for it, a new RS6 towards the end of 2007 (assuming it does get launched).


It seems the S6 is out in May with the same engine as the S8. I'm getting tempted due to the extra space.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Just sudo-sorted a sensible deal with my local Audi Dealer to put me in a new S8 in July 2006 & then a Le Mans in Jan 2007 & if i'm up for it, a new RS6 towards the end of 2007 (assuming it does get launched).
> ...


Hmmmm

S6 Avant with the V10 engine.

Arse. I'm going to save some pennies


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Interested you are considering the ceramic brake option on it. My old next door neighbour used to race porsches and they got rid of the ceramics in favour of a more conventional set up mainly due to replacement costs.

What prompted your thoughts?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jampott said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Another Audi?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


Definately won't get another AFTER THAT... :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jampott said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

If the S6 gets a V10, what will the next RS6 get?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> If the S6 gets a V10, what will the next RS6 get?


A forced induction version?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> If the S6 gets a V10, what will the next RS6 get?


2 big fat hairy mo-fo turbos. Mmmmmmm


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Just sudo-sorted a sensible deal with my local Audi Dealer to put me in a new S8 in July 2006 & then a Le Mans in Jan 2007 & if i'm up for it, a new RS6 towards the end of 2007 (assuming it does get launched).
> ...


Defo a good move.

Only reason for going S8 rather than S6 is i have a soft spot for the 8's & that huge list of standard toys is just too lush. Also with my job change, the need for less bulk has gone (hardly enter airport car-parks).

Just fancy hooning around in the big S8 monster for 6-12 months, until the Le-Mans arrives.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Not quite the same league, but was in an 05 A8 last weekand was every bit the luxury car and more i thought it was going to be, trouble was the driver was "reserved" in his approach to getting from A to B :?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Also with my job change, the need for less bulk has gone (hardly enter airport car-parks).


Were you a taxi driver ?

H


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Also with my job change, the need for less bulk has gone (hardly enter airport car-parks).
> ...


*LOL*

Not quite, just used to fly alot with the job. Used to fly Manchester - Heathrow about twice a week & many 2-3 day trips to various parts of Europe/Middle East.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


The A8 is IMHO the pinnacle of luxury cars in that league. Of course excluding Bentley's, Roller's & Maybach's


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


The A8 is IMHO the pinnacle of luxury cars in that league. Of course excluding Bentley's, Roller's & Maybach's


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

For that kind of money I would go for the Maserati Quattroporte, but the A8 is a fine car and there are many reasons for choosing it over the maser, just not ones that would apply to me if I was looking in this price bracket (which unfortunately I am not)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Antwerpman said:


> For that kind of money I would go for the Maserati Quattroporte, but the A8 is a fine car and there are many reasons for choosing it over the maser, just not ones that would apply to me if I was looking in this price bracket (which unfortunately I am not)


Lovely to look at, sound & performance is awesome, but i could not see past the limited market, could attract a little too much unwanted attention & the reliability issues.

Might regret the decision, but sticking my money for the next few years with Audi


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 172#560172


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?p=560172#560172


That's the official Audi UK press release from last week i think??

Every time i read info on the new S8, i start salivating.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?p=560172#560172
> ...


It was looking like a nice car until I saw it weighed almost 2000kg!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


It was always gonna be close to 2 ton. That's the class weight for a car of that size, take S-Class, 7-Series, Phaeton etc. all around the 2 ton mark.

Only 80kg heavier than an RS6 & 200KG heavier than an S4 Avant. In the real world, thats 1-2 adults. I'd have no intention of tracking the S8, so weight is not really an issue.

As a side, the Le Mans is expected to be around 1650KG, so i'll be dieting then :lol: :lol:

Different desires for the S8 than my RS6. I'll only own it for around 12 months until the Le Mans arrives or perhaps even the new RS6


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It looks like a nice car, and it's your money etc etc, but wouldn't running it for a year cost you a massive amount in depreciation?

Especially with all the cash you've spent on the 6. If it was me (and my money) I'd keep the 6 until the Le Mans arrives. :?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> It looks like a nice car, and it's your money etc etc, but wouldn't running it for a year cost you a massive amount in depreciation?
> 
> Especially with all the cash you've spent on the 6. If it was me (and my money) I'd keep the 6 until the Le Mans arrives. :?


It could be a gamble & the Le Mans is the car i'm 101% certain about taking, assuming it's not over Â£75K, but the previous S8 was the biggest selling in the A8 range & was commanding a premium for nearly 12 months, as demand was out-stripping supply.

Secondly i've done a deal with my Audi dealer to protect the residuals, as i'm on paper commiting to 2-3 new Audi's over the next 2 years, with a combined value of well over Â£200K so that's good for their turnover.

If the new S8 is over Â£65K then i won't be purchasing it & if their are stupid production delays as with the new RS4 then again i won't be taking it. It's likely the wait from new S8 to Le Mans would only be about 9 months, hence why the dealer is comfortable offering some guarantee on the S8, as they fully expect the same to happen as with the previous S8, that after 6 months demand will still outstrip supply.

If anything scary started happening, i have the option to chop in slightly early & take a courtesy car for the balance period up to the Le Mans arriving.

One factor is that i'm not comfortable owning the RS6 out of warranty & that ends in November 2006, although i'm sure the car would be fine, i'd just rather get back into something with a fresh 3 year warranty.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well it seems like you've got the bases covered.

now I just have to figure out a way to sell my wife and child so I can buy your RS6. :twisted:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Well it seems like you've got the bases covered.
> 
> now I just have to figure out a way to sell my wife and child so I can buy your RS6. :twisted:


Just to drive the point home, when the time does come to sell i'll not be accepting human part exchanges, i've more than enough with my missus & baby boy :lol: :lol:


----------

